# peptides source recommendation



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Who is everyone using?


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've used these guys mate, get good reviews on here to!

http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/

Always quick delivery and good products


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks man! I've been recommended Toms from dats and SRC seem to have a good reputation. I've only seen peeps on here speak of SRC, I am quite new to this forum though.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm using peptidesuk's peps at the minute too. Really rate them. Used SRC in the past, they are good too!


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

shame they dont have stock of Ipam or MOD GRF. I will send them a mail to see when they are getting stock. ANyone tried th tb500 from them?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

vela13 said:


> shame they dont have stock of Ipam or MOD GRF. I will send them a mail to see when they are getting stock. ANyone tried th tb500 from them?


Tried their TB500 with great success mate. Actually on maintenance dose now to keep my knees from playing up. Have my best leg sessions while on the stuff.


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

great to here a solid report - my shoulder is starting to annoy me after 8 months of slow healing.. I could search back through your threads.. but could you give me your take on dosage and injection area please? IM or SubQ..


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Peptidesuk are reliable and have consistent products. I rate them.


----------



## ReeceT (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually use peptidesuk as there products have been good, although the last two GHRP2 I have had reconstituted a bit cloudy (from what I have read this is not a problem though, please correct me if this is wrong). I have just ordered from bodypeptides.co.uk, I think they are a new company, should get the delivery today or tomoz so will keep you all updated. :thumb:


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

DRS-Labs

First delivery of GHRP6 and Mod Grf 1-29 seemed to be ok.

I'm not sure about the 2nd one GHRP2 and Mod Grf 1-29. started with GHRP2 yesterday before bed.

But it's my first time using peps, so it's difficult to be sure about the quality.

Maybe I'll try a different source next time


----------



## ReeceT (Apr 4, 2013)

Just arrived this morning and both the GHRP2 and Mod GRF have reconstituted well, no bits left or cloudiness. Will give them a go tonight fingers crossed they are decent.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

vela13 said:


> shame they dont have stock of Ipam or MOD GRF. I will send them a mail to see when they are getting stock. ANyone tried th tb500 from them?


I used tb-500 4mg per week for 7 weeks from peptidesuk and it did absolutely nothing for any of my injuries. I've had rotator cuff surgery and now have some bad tendonitis on my shoulder plus tricep. I injected 2mg sub-q and the other 2mg in the site of injury, which did nothing but aggravate it more. I'd just go sub-q if you are going to try it.

All this is my opinion btw, what didn't work for me, may work for you, just don't be expecting miracles.


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

ReeceT said:


> Just arrived this morning and both the GHRP2 and Mod GRF have reconstituted well, no bits left or cloudiness. Will give them a go tonight fingers crossed they are decent.


When you say reconstituted well you mean adding in the BAC water in each vial?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

F2004 said:


> When you say reconstituted well you mean adding in the BAC water in each vial?


Yes he does


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SSJay said:


> I used tb-500 4mg per week for 7 weeks from peptidesuk and it did absolutely nothing for any of my injuries. I've had rotator cuff surgery and now have some bad tendonitis on my shoulder plus tricep. I injected 2mg sub-q and the other 2mg in the site of injury, which did nothing but aggravate it more. I'd just go sub-q if you are going to try it.
> 
> All this is my opinion btw, what didn't work for me, may work for you, just don't be expecting miracles.


Im using it now and its working great for my tendonosis and other niggling injuries. Its an anti-inflammatory, so reduces any swelling, this is what causes the pain.

To heal tendoitis you will need to take more steps than just having a anti-imflammatory. Try stretching and eccentric exercises. If you keep aggravating the injury, causing those minute tears, it will never heal.

Ive had mine for years, don't want to completely rest it so I just do what I can to stop it becoming too painful.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Im using it now and its working great for my tendonosis and other niggling injuries. Its an anti-inflammatory, so reduces any swelling, this is what causes the pain.
> 
> To heal tendoitis you will need to take more steps than just having a anti-imflammatory. Try stretching and eccentric exercises. If you keep aggravating the injury, causing those minute tears, it will never heal.
> 
> Ive had mine for years, don't want to completely rest it so I just do what I can to stop it becoming too painful.


I know mate, thats all I have been doing, rehab exercises and stretching. I haven't trained in a long time. Tb-500 did nothing for me, I was really excited when I heard everybody raving about it and really got my hopes only for them to be dashed, I'm just warning the OP not to do the same.

Im now looking into mod grf and ipam, hoping ill make some progress.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've used TB500 from peptidesuk and its working the pain in my shoulders and elbows really well. I train MMA and strength lift so I get all sorts of joint/tendon/ligament injuries and the TB500 has worked a treat.

Peptidesuk ran out a little while ago so i ordered from labpe and it came very quickly and seems to be having the same effects so they seem to be a good source too


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

It obviously works for very minor injuries then. If you can still weight lift like the previous guy, or can still do something as extraneous as mma then ur injuries aren't that bad to begin with imo.

I have minor tendonitis pretty much all over but my shoulder and tricep injury are that bad that it totally takes my mind off my other niggles that i have. Honestly tb-500 did zilch for me and quite alot if other people aswell.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SSJay said:


> It obviously works for very minor injuries then. If you can still weight lift like the previous guy, or can still do something as extraneous as mma then ur injuries aren't that bad to begin with imo.
> 
> I have minor tendonitis pretty much all over but my shoulder and tricep injury are that bad that it totally takes my mind off my other niggles that i have. Honestly tb-500 did zilch for me and quite alot if other people aswell.


Exactly, I agree with you it isn't a miracle drug, but a tool to help get the job done, got to use the tool correctly too. In fact your protcol of 4mg a week probably wasn't enough for you. As Ive leaned from this forum TB500 is a load and maintain peptide. Ive seen people dosing 10mg+ over a weekend, then maintaining it weekly to bi-weekly to monthly.

Although I have ran it at a similar dose to you with success, my injuries must not be as bad. Do you see a physio? Because I have had ultrasound treatment in the past, that helped me also.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Exactly, I agree with you it isn't a miracle drug, but a tool to help get the job done, got to use the tool correctly too. In fact your protcol of 4mg a week probably wasn't enough for you. As Ive leaned from this forum TB500 is a load and maintain peptide. Ive seen people dosing 10mg+ over a weekend, then maintaining it weekly to bi-weekly to monthly.
> 
> Although I have ran it at a similar dose to you with success, my injuries must not be as bad. Do you see a physio? Because I have had ultrasound treatment in the past, that helped me also.


10mg a week for another 6 weeks as another trial, that's a expensive gamble, you sure you're not the owner of peptidesuk mate? :tongue:

All joking aside you're probably right and I needed more. When you say people are dosing 10mg over a weekend are they getting instant pain relief by doing that? I'm only asking cause how much bac water are they constructing with the 10mg? If its alot and they're doing site injections on the injury, wouldn't they get alot of water retention around the injured area that will ease the pain of the injury anyway?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SSJay said:


> 10mg a week for another 6 weeks as another trial, that's a expensive gamble, you sure you're not the owner of peptidesuk mate? :tongue:
> 
> All joking aside you're probably right and I needed more. When you say people are dosing 10mg over a weekend are they getting instant pain relief by doing that? I'm only asking cause how much bac water are they constructing with the 10mg? If its alot and they're doing site injections on the injury, wouldn't they get alot of water retention around the injured area that will ease the pain of the injury anyway?


Haha would beat being a plumber! Doesn't do my knees any good and I'm struggling to fit under these sinks anymore! When I first saw a physio he did say it would have a lot to do with being on your knees all day (queue the jokes ha). He referred to it as carpet fitters knees.

10mg a week? That is a lot, I meant just load over 3 days, then maintain. Sure they is a dosing protocol on here. I just did subq injections I must admit. Didn't fancy IM around my knees.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Peptidesuk Keep impressing me, I placed an order with them late on Tuesday afternoon and had delivery on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

SSJay said:


> It obviously works for very minor injuries then. If you can still weight lift like the previous guy, or can still do something as extraneous as mma then ur injuries aren't that bad to begin with imo.
> 
> I have minor tendonitis pretty much all over but my shoulder and tricep injury are that bad that it totally takes my mind off my other niggles that i have. Honestly tb-500 did zilch for me and quite alot if other people aswell.


Type two shoulder seperation in both shoulders at various times and tendonitis is my right elbow - not sure if that's considered minor but all I can say is TB500 has helped with the repair a lot


----------



## SozArd (Jun 26, 2013)

hey Reece. what are your thoughts on bodypeptides.co.uk now you've had chance to use their stuff?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Peptidesuk down at the moment?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Peptidesuk down at the moment?


No mate, I just ordered some HGH Frag from then. They are at peptidesuk.com. Was going to use 400mcg mon-fri before cardio (on top of 4iu Hyge mon-fri). Hoping it will help me get my waist size down.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> I've used these guys mate, get good reviews on here to!
> 
> http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/
> 
> Always quick delivery and good products


That link don't work, you sure it not this...

http://www.peptidesuk.com/

Only ask because I want to try peptides and just looking for a good place to shop, also pure peptides looks good, any one tried?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anybody used the following:

http://www.peptidebridge.com/

Any feedback on quality and efficiency if you have??


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

jayDP said:


> That link don't work, you sure it not this...
> 
> http://www.peptidesuk.com/
> 
> Only ask because I want to try peptides and just looking for a good place to shop, also pure peptides looks good, any one tried?


They are the peps I'm using now. GTG.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

dusher said:


> They are the peps I'm using now. GTG.


Cheers, how much do you run each day?

If I buy 10mg of grhp and 10mg cjc, should I run 500mcg of each on training days (mon-fri) or 300mcg every single day, both will last a month if I do it these ways, not sure which way is better though, am bulking


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Is peptidesuk.co.uk the same as peptidesuk.com?

Only the co.uk site doesn't seem to open, but that's what people are saying good things about. The .com site opens fine, but don't want to order from that site if its a completely different company, and not what was getting the good reviews


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Same site mate


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

jayDP said:


> Cheers, how much do you run each day?
> 
> If I buy 10mg of grhp and 10mg cjc, should I run 500mcg of each on training days (mon-fri) or 300mcg every single day, both will last a month if I do it these ways, not sure which way is better though, am bulking


I train 5 days a week, Mon-Fri. So I jab 3 times a day, Mon-Fri. It is up to you really mate, find what works best for you. All about trial and error.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anybody got feedback for this site for quality, reliability and delivery? ??

http://www.peptidebridge.com/


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Anybody got feedback for this site for quality, reliability and delivery? ??
> 
> http://www.peptidebridge.com/


They offer free samples mate give that a try i have just emailed them


----------

